# Did you find a sprayskirt at the Golden waterpark?



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

I was at the waterpark on saturday June 24th in Golden and I think I left my sprayskirt on the rocks.. It doesn't have my name on it but it look fairly new with a yellow pull rope. (or whatever the handle on the skirt is called)

Gannon 970-356-4890


----------

